# Monthly Expenses - Please Critique



## cager (May 19, 2018)

Hi forums members, new member here.

Please provide some comments regarding my budget below for Abu Dhabi. Your thoughts are much appreciated!

* Rent: 9,000 (based upon PropertyFinder.Ae, Corniche area - Nations Tower, or WTC or Time Meera or Al Jowhara Tower, including parking)
* Utilities: 500 (assuming no chiller fees, includes 3% expat rental fee on ADDC bill [did I budget enough?])
* Internet & TV: 500 (based on Etisalat eLife 50MB sports package)
* Cellphone: 300 (based on Etisalat Postpaid 300min 12GB package)
* Car: 2,500 (based on Hertz lease of a 2018 Fortuner)
* Groceries: 700 (based on single guy who likes to cook)
* Entertainment: 1,100 (based on restaurants, eating out, movies etc.)
*** Total: 14,600

Is there anything I am missing? I am mostly concerned on my groceries and entertainment budget. I know this is subjective, but it'd still be great to hear what other member's thoughts are.

Thank you very much everyone!


----------



## Sim206 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi there, 

I think you have done your homework pretty well. I will comment on each line below:


* Rent: 9,000 (based upon PropertyFinder.Ae, Corniche area - Nations Tower, or WTC or Time Meera or Al Jowhara Tower, including parking)

You might have to pay a 5% agent fee when you sign your lease. Also, your rent will have to be paid in annual or some times bi-annual cheques. It all depends on the landlord and whatever grace they give you, you will always have to give them post dated cheques to secure the lease.

* Utilities: 500 (assuming no chiller fees, includes 3% expat rental fee on ADDC bill [did I budget enough?])
Seems correct. The utitilies are charged different all over city so it would greatly depend on the building.

* Internet & TV: 500 (based on Etisalat eLife 50MB sports package)
Seems right

* Cellphone: 300 (based on Etisalat Postpaid 300min 12GB package)
This is correct. For the first two years in AD (2014 and 2015) I hardly used AED 200 a month for phone and data

* Car: 2,500 (based on Hertz lease of a 2018 Fortuner)
Lease is a good option, as taxi prices have gone up so long term a car is good idea. Fuel has gone up quite a lot in last 3 years so try budget for that too.

* Groceries: 700 (based on single guy who likes to cook)
This I feel is too low. We are a couple who eat healthy and like to buy red meat once a week - otherwise mostly chicken and veg. Our groceries bill is in region of AED 3000 a month. I buy all cleaning products and stable groceires like long life milk and tinned etc from Lulu's and then we buy fresh ingredients from Carrefour. I would double that as a budget to start with and see how you go along. 

* Entertainment: 1,100 (based on restaurants, eating out, movies etc.)
If you are eating at hotel restaurants, you can easily spend AED 500 per dinner for 2 people with one glass of wine. The tax is now 25% on hotel tourism plus vat. If you eat at restaurants out of hotels, you can get away with much better prices. There is a large variety of restaurants and you can manage your expense. But I must warn you that a drink at a bar, can cost anything between AED 50 to AED 100. Liquor is cheaper if you get a license and have it at home. With regards to movies there are good deals on credit cards where you get discount days. I would definitely get the Entertainer App - where you can get 50% off on meals, entertainment etc. It's very worth it and we buy it every year. 
for restaurant prices, check out Zomato app and see the menu and price ranges for the high rated restaurants to get a good idea.


----------

